# Region Free DVD software for OS X?



## thendis (Apr 24, 2005)

So for the last couple years I have been addicted to Amazon.com. Living in Australia, I cannot get many of the DVDs I want (especially TV Shows). So 2 years, and thousands of dollars later, I have a stack of Region 2 DVDs (as well as many Region 4 from when I buy local). 

I think you see where I'm going 

Is there working, *safe* Region-free software available for OS X? I've had a look around the place, such as [EDIT: Links removed], but have found their solutions are either for OS9, or seem to be a little risky. 

I'm looking for a software-based Region hack that works the same/similar way as DVD Region Free on the PC (that is, you just have to have the software running in the background when you play a DVD and it makes it region-free, so no risky firmware hacks). 

I wish VLC supported menu systems better than they do or I'd just use that, but at the moment it is simply too much of a headache to use for DVDs. 

Any suggestions welcome,

Any sucess stories with these firmware updates?

Any horror stories with firmware upates?


----------



## Viro (Apr 24, 2005)

VLC is the safest bet. Completely in software, and nothing can go wrong. Problem with firmware patches, etc is that they might void your warranty, and they could go wrong and toast your hardware.


----------



## cavaughan (Apr 24, 2005)

Have you installed fink on your computer? Then you could try out possible linux/unix packages. A quick look I see that of various DVD players for linux, xine is ported to fink. I don't know whether it supports menus though.


----------



## fryke (Apr 24, 2005)

If you continue to search (no linking here to those patches!) you'll probably find an updated firmware for your exact drive that you can use from within OS X. If there's no patch for your drive, you're stuck using VLC right now (which, yeah, is a drag for DVDs, but at least it works).


----------



## thendis (Apr 24, 2005)

thanks for that guys. sorry about posting links - wasn't thinking  ::angel:: 

I hadn't thought of using Linux players through Fink (have never done it before, but can't be too hard).  



> If you continue to search (no linking here to those patches!) you'll probably find an updated firmware for your exact drive that you can use from within OS X.



So if i find an update for my exact drive, it would be safe (providing I don
t do any stupid like turn computer off half way through install or something). I mean, even if I find an update for my drive, it still isn't and 'official' release, and could be dodgy, right? I don't really know exactly what firmware is and how it works, so perhaps i'm over-thinking it.


----------



## aicul (Apr 25, 2005)

The solution I found was to crack the dvd firmware and osx DVD driveware. 

There are risks to doing this but in my case this worked fine on both PowerBook and a iMac.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 25, 2005)

I use VLC on my powerbook - not the best as some menus crash the application 
On my old B&W G3 I had installed region free firmware (freely available on the net) and used the DVD application. On my PB the firmware recently came out and I have not yet tried installing it


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 25, 2005)

Someone I know installed a firmare hack on his 17" powerbook .. end result: plays what he wants, but can't burn dvds. If something like that would happen with a patch, you;d be without the warranty.
I'd probably opt, once more, to a cheap dvd player that is region free, without risking hte mac.


----------



## fryke (Apr 25, 2005)

That doesn't do much good when on the way, though.  ... I've flashed quite a few drives (TiBook 500, iBooks etc.) without any problems. I'd read through users' reports though about the particular firmware version.


----------



## archer5 (May 3, 2005)

hi there,
i just found this site on the net. i have a question for anyone who can help. i want to know if you know of any software for region free dvd codes on the mac osx. i have a laptop and had region free software through regiox for mac os9 but it doesnt work for osx. any advice, even about who to talk to would be great. i have noticed that a few people have asked the same question. also i have a dvd burner on my comp but it only burns the region that the comp is set to, is there any way around that?
archer


----------



## aicul (May 4, 2005)

Look at the site www.rpc1.org

Act under your sole responsibility.


----------



## marielouise3881 (Nov 22, 2008)

I tried ( at least i think i did ) every possible way to play a movie from region 1 on a region 2 mac.
It is just not working. VLC does not seem to work, when i select the file, it just doesn't do anything. MTR says that there are bad sectors so even though i ripped it it won't play. 
I compared two DVD's one reg. 1 and one reg. 2, both look exactly the same when i open them in Finder the same VOB's but one does not seem to work with VLS but the other does. 
Does any one know what I am doing wrong or what i should do ??


Marloes


----------



## chevy (Nov 22, 2008)

Handbrake (check google for "handbrake") your DVD, then you're free.


----------

